# probleme pour desinstaller MAMP



## torgrim (15 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme précisé dan le titre du message, j'ai un probleme pour desinstaller Mamp; lorsque je prends le dossier mamp d'Application et le met dans la corbeille puis vide la corbeille, on me dit que c'est impossible car le  fichier  mysql.sock  est  utilisé, si je fais continuer, c'est un autre fichier  qui est utilisé etc..... 

Que faut-il faire pour supprimer definitivement Mamp de mon disque dur ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Captain_X (15 Juillet 2007)

ca fait des mois, des ann&#233;es que je dis &#224; longeur de threads que MAMP est une h&#233;r&#233;sie ... 
bien fait pour toi, fallait pas l'install&#233; c'est une grosse daube... merci de nous en apport&#233; la preuve...


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Juillet 2007)

torgrim a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Comme précisé dan le titre du message, j'ai un probleme pour desinstaller Mamp; lorsque je prends le dossier mamp d'Application et le met dans la corbeille puis vide la corbeille, on me dit que c'est impossible car le  fichier  mysql.sock  est  utilisé, si je fais continuer, c'est un autre fichier  qui est utilisé etc.....
> 
> ...


Est ce que tu as arr&#234;ter les serveurs (si oui red&#233;marre puis recoupe les) avant de le mettre &#224; la corbeille ?
As-tu quitt&#233; les &#233;ventuelles applications qui se servaient de la base de donn&#233;es MySQL de MAMP ??

Une fois que tu aura fait &#231;a il suffira de mettre le dossier de MAMP &#224; la corbeille


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2007)

C'est s&#251;r que MySQL n'&#233;tait pas arr&#234;t&#233;, l&#224; 

@Captain_X : pourquoi tant de d&#233;sapprobation ?

Pour ma part, comme j'aime bien m'emb&#234;ter, j'ai tout recompil&#233; &#224; la mimine


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'est sûr que MySQL n'était pas arrêté, là


Je sais bien mais il m'étais arrivé avec une version béta de MAMP 1.0 (ouais ça date un peu) que les "voyants" soient rouges alors que les serveurs n'étaient pas arrêtés.

C'est pour ça que j'ai conseillé de peut-être _redemarrer_ (en fait juste cliquer sur le bouton) puis de _ré-_arrêter les serveurs


----------



## spirit18 (18 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ca fait des mois, des années que je dis à longeur de threads que MAMP est une hérésie ...
> bien fait pour toi, fallait pas l'installé c'est une grosse daube... merci de nous en apporté la preuve...


on peut savoir pourquoi ?


----------

